# hateful loud vacuum



## michealp (May 18, 2012)

want strong. powerful. relatively inexpensive vacuum:'(


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Do you mean vacuum or dust collection? If you're crafty, consider this:

Small dust collector


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the silver canister shop vac. 6.0 hp 12 gal. got it at Lowes for I think just under $100 (price matching Meijer-I liked the silver over the plastic one.)


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

You can use any vacuum or system you want; just place it external to the shop in an elevated / separate cabinet (lift off lid or door) with dust inlets and outlets, in shop foot switch and insect proof air vents. The dust collection chamber (garbage can with a in/out lid is located between the shop and vacuum (in or out of the shop) If you want cheap then learn to use a broom and a air compressor blower. I've done it this way for many years and there is no sound from my collection system. Using spares and left overs the most expensive parts were the 2 & 4" hoses and connectors. A single system is used for both my wood and metal shops. A $19.00, 1 hp vacuum is used on the smallest equipment, if needed.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## dougj71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sears Craftsman Vacuum won the review in Wood magazine recently.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Who makes vacuums for Sears? My experience with Sears is that they change a few things from the OEM item so not all parts interchange plus they only keep certain parts for a few years. I have a Shop Vac that I have had for years. You can get Shop Vac stuff at just about any hardware or big box store.


----------



## sundy58 (Apr 5, 2014)

Home Depot Rigid Professional version is much quieter than the non-Professional model.


----------



## michealp (May 18, 2012)

thanks for reply s quiet is good


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I am pretty sure that Emerson makes many store brands-I know that my Rigid vac is made by Emerson, because they sent a recall card for me to request a safety item which reduced the sucking power and prevented me from using the add on noise muffler. I use that one for draining the pool and bought a Fein-which I am very pleased to have in the shop


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

mpschleef said:


> want strong. powerful. relatively inexpensive vacuum:'(


I have a 10-year-old Fein and two Festool vacs. They all do strong and powerful very well with really quiet thrown in to boot. Relatively inexpensive is a somewhat nebulous term unless you state a standard for comparison... 

Both are around $500, compared to a new car that's dirt cheap, compared to a yellow noise monster from Home Depot it's ridiculously expensive. You pays your money and takes your choice.

Bill


----------



## michealp (May 18, 2012)

i'm leaning toward either festal or fein price is scary though.6 or700 for a vacuum am i crazy?


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

mpschleef said:


> i'm leaning toward either festal or fein price is scary though.6 or700 for a vacuum am i crazy?


No.


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

You may want to try this - it's my next project after I finish the cabinets for the garage shop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKkbq1fcKz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjqXeAhCp3o

There are multiple plans like this - they allow you to have a normal conversation while the vac is running


----------

